# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  لینک دانلود j2se,j2ee,j2me و همچنین netbeans

## zehs_sha

این لینک دانلود netbeans
http://download.huihoo.com/tools/netbeans/5.5/

این لینک دانلود sun-studio
http://download.huihoo.com/tools/sun-studio/

جهت دانلود javaee
http://download.huihoo.com/java/javaee/

جهت دانلود javame
http://download.huihoo.com/java/javame/

جهت دانلود javase ویرایش های 1.4.2و 5.0 و 6.0
http://download.huihoo.com/java/javase/

جهت دانلود javacard
http://download.huihoo.com/java/javacard

جهت دانلود  netbeans برای توزیع ubuntu,debian
http://archive.daniel-baumann.ch/deb...etbeans/5.5-1/

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
اینم لینک داون لود JDeveloper
http://www.oracle.com/technology/sof...dev/index.html

IDE قوی و خوبیه رایگانه و  امکانات زیادی داره

----------


## danrah

یک نفر لطف کنه راهنمای جاوا رو هم بذاره

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
فکر کنم توی تاپیک ها جستجو کنی مطالب خوبی بدست میاری

----------


## zehs_sha

اینم یک سایت دیگر جهت دانلود جاوا 
ftp://ftp.simtel.ru/pub/Java/JDK2/

----------


## zehs_sha

جاوا 3d 
java 3d
http://raphaello.univ-fcomte.fr/ftp/Java



      samedi 9 septembre 2006    10:01       <rép> BlackDown
      samedi 9 septembre 2006    10:00       <rép> CrEme
       lundi 8 décembre 2003    15:48    122598847 j2eesdk-1_4-dr-windows-eval.exe
       jeudi 10 février 2005    14:14     17795564 j2me_wireless_toolkit-2_2-windows.exe
   dimanche 17 septembre 2006    17:15       <rép> Java3D
            mardi 5 mars 2002    10:23       740363 JavaCC2_1.zip
   mercredi 10 septembre 2003    09:43       671554 javaCC3_2.zip
          samedi 31 mars 2007    09:38       <rép> Jdk
      jeudi 11 septembre 2003    08:34      1495614 jedit41install.jar
        lundi 16 octobre 2006    13:12       <rép> JMF
          samedi 31 mars 2007    09:26       <rép> Jre
       jeudi 10 février 2005    14:12      1043058 jsr184-specification-1[1].0.zip
      samedi 9 septembre 2006    09:59       <rép> Studio Creator
      samedi 9 septembre 2006    09:58       <rép> Studio Enterprise
       lundi 4 décembre 2006    12:42       <rép> Tutorials
   dimanche 17 septembre 2006    17:22       <rép> Tutoriels

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=86654

----------


## zehs_sha

لینک جدید
http://download.huihoo.com/netbeans/

----------


## once4ever

> لینک جدید
> http://download.huihoo.com/netbeans/


این آخرین ورژن هست؟
و آیا jdk 6 رو هم خودش نصب میکنه یا باید بگیریم؟

----------


## saeedIRHA

لینک دوانلود  NetBeans 6.0
http://rapidshare.com/files/94866777...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/94966191...part2.rar.html

----------


## saeedIRHA

همه چیز برای ایرانیهای جاوا کار
آخرین Version های J2SE,J2EE,JRE,J2SE With Netbeans6.0.1,J2ME رو
تحت ویندوز براتون Upload کردم :-)
تحت لینوکس رو نکردم چون راحت پیدا میشه!!

J2SE: JDK6,Update 4
http://rapidshare.com/files/95800908...586-p.exe.html

J2EE: Java EE 5 SDK Update 4 (with JDK 6 U4)
http://rapidshare.com/files/95801929...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/95803185...part2.rar.html

J2SE: JDK6,Update 4 With Netbeans 6.0.1
http://rapidshare.com/files/95803018...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/95804079...part2.rar.html

J2ME:
http://rapidshare.com/files/95800005...ndows.zip.html

JRE6 Update 4:
http://rapidshare.com/files/95799657...586-p.exe.html


***اگر چیزی در رابطه با جاوا هست که نمیتونید بخاطر تحریم دوانلود کنید
به من بگید حتماً در کمترین زمان ممکن براتون upload میکنم***

----------


## eclipse_my_edition

با سلام
ممنون این تحریم ها واقعا آزار دهنده هستند.
من به یک mySql-jdbc-connector احتیاج دارم که متاسفانه این هم تحریمه
ممنون می شم اگه upload کنید

----------


## saeedIRHA

mysql-connector-java-5.0.5
http://rapidshare.com/files/95885012....5.tar.gz.html

----------


## reeeza

آخرین نسخه ها بدون محدودیت رپید شیر 

http://raphaello.univ-fcomte.fr/ftp/Java/


ftp://ftp.simtel.ru/pub/Java/JDK2/

----------


## reeeza

و mysql به همره تمامی محصولات دیگر که به تازگی توسط سان برای کاربران ایرانی فیلتر شده از لینک زیر قابل دریافت است .


http://lsd.linux.cz/pub/mysql/Downloads/

----------


## هانی هاشمی

نسخه ی لینوکسشم اگه لطف کنین بزارین ممنون می شم :d

----------


## saeedIRHA

این هم نسخه کامل  NetBeans 6.0.1 برای لینوکس:
size: 195 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/97506017...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/97507928...part2.rar.html

MD5: 544d4c50816f066358fc830e3e17fb3d

----------


## zer0cool

آقا من این weblogic platform server 9 رو میخوام اگه کسی داره یا میتونه یه لینک بده واسه دانلودش.
مرسی

----------


## saeedIRHA

J2SE: JDK6 Update 5
Size:70.9 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/10373571...586-p.rar.html

اگر Package های دیگه Java رو خواستین بگین براتون Upload کنم ;-)

----------


## saeedIRHA

به درخواست یکی از دوستان;
این لینک دانلود  OpenJFX هست که تونستم پیدا کنم و براتون Upload کردم.
اگر چیز خاصی هست که می خواهید به من لینک و یا Package مورد نظر رو بگین که بتونم
راحت تر پیداش کنم و براتون Upload کنم:
OpenJFX + JavaFX NetBeans 6.0 Plug-in

http://rapidshare.com/files/110547255/OpenJFX.rar.html

MegaUpload-Link
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9KMKHX2J

----------


## saeedIRHA

نسخه جديد NetBeans
NetBeans 6.1
http://rapidshare.com/files/11148356...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/11148524...part2.rar.html

MD5: f70abf08e39e85559eda2bf0959b3295

Enjoy ;-)

----------


## unix_svr4

تقدیم به تمامی جاوا کاران عزیز
http://www.it.nrru.ac.th/download/java

موفق باشید.

----------


## Cold.82

> سلام
> آقا ما چه گناهی کردیم که  دیال آپ داریم 
> راهی نداره که به دست ما هم برسونین 
> هزینش هم اگه در حد وسعمون باشه میدیم
> با تشکر


دوست عزیز چیزهایی رو که لازم داری رو بگو تا من رایگان برات ارسال کنم

----------


## handinux

سلام .دوست عزیز saeedIRHA اگر ممکن است شبیه سازهای nokia s60 و nokia s40 و sonyericsson و سامسونگ را برای برنامه نویسی جاوا موبایل یک جا آپلود نمایید و ما را مثل همیشه شرمنده لطف خود نمایید.پیشاپیش متشکرم (:

----------


## saeedIRHA

Nokia s60 SDK
==========
Size: 438 MB

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WUP92XHO

MD5 Checksum: d31096fb141c5816cce4267807587eb1

Nokia s40 5th Edition
==========
Size: 48.3 MB

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9AU03RD8

MD5 Checksum: 6f277062abecd52c10c5a291c970ed39

Sony Ericsson SDK 2.5.0
=======================
Size: 107 MB

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LQ1IB67H

MD5 Checksum:ffc71d472c2d07e7913252924ed18dd5

Samsung Java emulator: SGH-D600,D820,D900&T809
========================================
Size: 8.21 MB

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=22J85UVU

MD5 Checksum: 9c7228b1401f7814597cc31ea1e69722

Enjoy :-)

----------


## rasool_63

> دوست عزیز چیزهایی رو که لازم داری رو بگو تا من رایگان برات ارسال کنم


سلام 
لطف ميكنيد نرم افزارهاي زير را براي من ارسال كنيد؟
من خيلي بهشون احتياج دارم

JAVA EE SDK , Java EE 5 Tutorial,GlassFish,Net Beans 6.1 , TOMCAT,

----------


## pirahansiah

با سلام و خسته نباشید اگر امکان دارد فایلهای لینک زیر را هم بگذار
http://java.sun.com/javaee/downloads/index.jsp
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## mazdadoost

دوستان عزیز :
با تشکر از دوستان خوبم در ....این لینک دانلود نت بینز های ورژن 5.5.1/
5.5/
6.0.1/
6.1/.با قابلیت Resume.
http://s28.zp.ua/download/netbeans/
امیدوارم مفید بوده باشه.

----------


## prince-of-persia

لطفا wtk 2.5 رو بگذارید !

----------


## saeedIRHA

برای همين مقادير MD5 CheckSUM رو هم دادم که بعد از Extract کردن چيک کنيد !
چنانچه مقادير يکی باشند فايله به درستی دانلود شده :)

----------


## soleman

معذرت لینک دانلود مستقیم این نسخه رو میخواستمj2sdk-1_3_1_01-win خواهشا از خود سایت سان میکروسیستم نباشه که هرکاری کردم نشد.یه سایت دیگه باشه بهتره.
اگه نسخه بالاتری هم هست با حجم کم اموزش نصب لطف کنید بد نیست :تشویق: 
 :لبخند گشاده!: اخه خیلی تازه کارم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## saeedIRHA

به در خواست يکی از دوستان:
S60 Platform SDKs for Symbian OS, for Java™ 2nd edition,FP3

http://rapidshare.com/files/13800642...e_fp3.zip.html

Size: 96.2 MB
MD5 CheckSum: 47a9984f3e9f6a600d128ae3e4f949a3

----------


## Developer Programmer

سعید جان دورت بگردم؛ زحمت آپلود این رو هم از سایت NetBeans بکش... جمش 37 مگابایته

 Sun Java Wireless Toolkit for CLDC 2.5.2   	 for Windows

----------


## saeedIRHA

Sun Java Wireless Toolkit for CLDC 2.5.2 for Windows
http://rapidshare.com/files/13832618...ndows.exe.html
Size: 37.08 MB 
MD5 CheckSum: 7256dd95a8661bd24cb29992cb2e307c

----------


## Cold.82

> آخرین نسخه ها بدون محدودیت رپید شیر 
> 
> http://raphaello.univ-fcomte.fr/ftp/Java/


دوست عزیز تاپیک رو خوب بگرد در لینکی که کاربر reeeza معرفی کردند وجود داره در قسمت jdk 
در ضمن بهتر است از jdk6 استفاده کنید دلیلش هم به سایت sun مراجعه کنید.

----------


## saeedIRHA

دوستان اگر ميخوان آخرين ورژن برنامه های جاوا رو با قابليت Resume دانلود کنن
ميتونن به این لينک مراجعه کنن:
http://www.irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html
توجه داشته باشين که فقط دوستانی که از IP Address ایرانی استفاده ميکنن 
اجاز دانلود از این سايت رو دارن!! :-)

**چنانچه برنامه ديگه ای هست که ميخواهيد به من بگيد تا در کوتاه ترين زمان ممکن 
براتون add کنم.

با تشکر

----------


## skyx433

لینک دانلود netbeans 6.5 beta به حجم 170 مگابایت:
netbeans

----------


## unix_svr4

سلام

کسی لینک دانلود OpenJDK 7 مخصوص سیستم عامل Microsoft Windows رو داره؟؟
ضمنا آیا از دوستان کسی هست که CD نرم افزار Oracle JDeveloper 10 یا Oracle JDeveloper 11 و یا Sun Studio Creator رو داشته باشه؟؟؟

متشکرم.

----------


## saeedIRHA

Oracle JDeveloper تحريم نيست و ميتونی مستقيم از سايت خود Oracle دانلود کنی فقط بايد اول ثبت نام کنی
و نام يک کشور ديگه بجز ایران رو انتخاب کنی!
در مورد OpenJDK هم بگو دقيقاً چه Package رو می خوای که برات Upload کنم يک جا.
Source Code ش رو ميخوای يا چی رو؟؟

----------


## unix_svr4

در مورد JDeveloper بايد بگم با اينكه اين نرم افزار تحريم نيست ولي من دسترسي اينترنت پر سرعت ندارم. بنابرين فكر كنم ار بدنبال CD آن باشم مقرون به صرفه تر باشه تا اينكه دانلودش كنم.

و اما OpenJDK من فقط نسخه باينري اونرو مي خوام(jdk-7-ea-bin-b33-windows-i586-14_aug_2008). من حتي لينك دانلود اونرو دارم http://www.4shared.com/file/60227950..._aug_2008.html. ولي گويا سرعت سرورش خيلي پايينه. اگر مي شود شما دانلود كنيد. و بر روي يك فضا كه قابليت دانلود با دانلود منيجير رو داشته باشد آپلود كنيد. اگر هم خواستيد من به شما يك دعوتنامه persiangig مي فرستم. شما بر روي آن آپلود كنيد تا همگان از آن استفاده كنند.

متشكرم.

----------


## saeedIRHA

> در مورد JDeveloper بايد بگم با اينكه اين نرم افزار تحريم نيست ولي من دسترسي اينترنت پر سرعت ندارم. بنابرين فكر كنم ار بدنبال CD آن باشم مقرون به صرفه تر باشه تا اينكه دانلودش كنم.
> 
> و اما OpenJDK من فقط نسخه باينري اونرو مي خوام(jdk-7-ea-bin-b33-windows-i586-14_aug_2008). من حتي لينك دانلود اونرو دارم http://www.4shared.com/file/60227950..._aug_2008.html. ولي گويا سرعت سرورش خيلي پايينه. اگر مي شود شما دانلود كنيد. و بر روي يك فضا كه قابليت دانلود با دانلود منيجير رو داشته باشد آپلود كنيد. اگر هم خواستيد من به شما يك دعوتنامه persiangig مي فرستم. شما بر روي آن آپلود كنيد تا همگان از آن استفاده كنند.
> 
> متشكرم.


uploaded on my own server
http://www.irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html

enjoy ;-)

----------


## Cold.82

اقا از دوستان کسی هست اینو داشته باشه 

NetBeans 6.5 Beta Installer for Linux/English (en)
netbeans-6.5beta-linux.sh (197.2 MB)
MD5: e7ddd1b214e3d27ff1ce87c5089a1ece

اگر زحمتی نیست در یک جای با پدر مادر up کنید (قابلیت resume  داشته باشه) با فریگیت هر کاری کردن دانلود نشد .

----------


## saeedIRHA

> اقا از دوستان کسی هست اینو داشته باشه 
> 
> NetBeans 6.5 Beta Installer for Linux/English (en)
> netbeans-6.5beta-linux.sh (197.2 MB)
> MD5: e7ddd1b214e3d27ff1ce87c5089a1ece
> 
> اگر زحمتی نیست در یک جای با پدر مادر up کنید (قابلیت resume  داشته باشه) با فریگیت هر کاری کردن دانلود نشد .


Uploaded on my own server
enjoy
http://irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html

----------


## saeedIRHA

دوستان ميتونن برای دانلود NetBeans 6.5 به لينک زير مراجعه کنن:

http://www.irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html

Enjoy

----------


## manvaputra

نت بینز 6.5 رسما توی سایتش منتشر شد.
http://www.netbeans.org/downloads/

----------


## saeedIRHA

> این سایت که جناب saeedIRHA منتشر کرده اند که کار نمیکند!
> لطفا آدرس دانلود جدید رو قرار دهید!
> ممنون


سايت به درستی کار ميکنه
توجه داشته باشيد که فقط کاربران با IP Address ايران قادر به دانلود هستند
لطفاً قبل از اظهار نظر زحمت چند بار سعی کردن رو به خودتون بدين

----------


## hamedv90

> سايت به درستی کار ميکنه
> توجه داشته باشيد که فقط کاربران با IP Address ايران قادر به دانلود هستند
> لطفاً قبل از اظهار نظر زحمت چند بار سعی کردن رو به خودتون بدين


ابتدا ممنون که این امکان رو گذاشتید برای ایرانی ها که دانلود کنن و در ضمن فکر میکنم دیتابیس ip هاتون قدیمی باشه چون من همون اول هم چندین بار امتحان کردم ولی نشد الان هم همینطور.

----------


## saeedIRHA

ديتابيس ip ها رو update کردم
اگر چنانچه بازم مشکل داشتين ip address خودتون رو بدين تا ISP تون رو به 
ديتابيس اضافه کنم

----------


## hamedv90

> ديتابيس ip ها رو update کردم
> اگر چنانچه بازم مشکل داشتين ip address خودتون رو بدين تا ISP تون رو به 
> ديتابيس اضافه کنم


ممنون از لطفتون به من ولی همچنان مشکل برقرار هست. من از asretelecom.net سرویس دارم.
ISP: *IR-TSTONLINE*
متاسفانه ip من هم ثابت نیست البته من از داخل فدورا مشکلم رو حل کردم و تو سطح من هم فکر نمیکنم فرقی داشته باشه لینوکس یا ویندوز. در هر صورت سپاسگذارم. ;)

----------


## it4six

netbeans 6.5 رو دارم اگه کسی تو اصفهان هست می تونم بهش برسونم هم لینوکس و هم ویندوز

----------


## manvaputra

نت بینز 6.5 برای JavaFx توی مگا آپلود گذاشتم:

دانلود

لینک مرتبط:

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=134048

----------


## mazdadoost

> نت بینز 6.5 برای JavaFx توی مگا آپلود گذاشتم:
> 
> دانلود
> 
> لینک مرتبط:
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=134048


دوست عزیز :چنانچه براتون امکان داره مستندات کامل Glass fish 2 رو هم به این آدرس روی Megaupload بذارین.
ممنون.
http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/prod/ap...91?l=en&a=view
دقیقا این لینک/(جایی که هستم خودم نتونستم .)اگه براتون زحمتی نمیشه.
http://dlc.sun.com/zip/1343.5.zip

----------


## manvaputra

لینک دانلود در مگا آپلود:

Sun Java System Application Server 9.1 Update 1-9.1 Update 2
(1343.5)

----------


## manvaputra

اینم لینک دانلود کامل:

Download all  Sun Java System Application Server 9.1

----------


## saeedIRHA

> saeed jan mer30 az lotfet lotfan akharin version oracle jdeveloperam baramoon bezar mamnoonam


Jdeveloper رو ميتونيد از خود سايت Oracle با انتخاب نام کشوری جز ايران دانلود کنيد
اما چنانچه بازم مشکل داشتين و دوستان بيشتری تقاضاش رو دارن بگين من براتون 
رو سرورم upload کنم.

----------


## manvaputra

اینم JDK شش با آپدیت یازده

 jdk-6u11-windows-i586-p


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=481ZKALZ

----------


## manvaputra

اینم JRE شش با آپدیت یازده

jre-6u11-windows-i586-p

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GL7DLO30

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوستان:

NetBeans IDE 7.0M1

----------


## manvaputra

خوب دوستان اینم لینک دانلود NetBeans IDE 7.0M1 برای راحتی کار چون حجمش زیاد بود فایل اصلی رو به 11 فایل کوچگتر تقسیم کردم و آپلود کردم کافیه 11 تا رو بگیرید و بقیه داستان....

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUSVQ0UH

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3CDZQR0C

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7RXXEPFR

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AUG4W7X6

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LIFTPE8X

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VWPL47NG

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9AYBIS47

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YJ7E4YHT

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3Q63VSNC

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K6QRQ24B

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HUT8ACPM

----------


## slayermind

سلام دوستان یکی میشه منو راهنمایی کنه من میخوام oracle jdeveloper دانلود کنم ولی وقتی یک کشور دیگه انتخاب میکنم صفحه جدید به زبان همون کشور میشه تازه user/pass میخواد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## redhat.developer

ftp://ftp.ku.lt/pub/Windows/lang/java

----------


## manvaputra

لینک دانلود نت بینز ویژه پایتون:

http://manvaputranbp1.persiangig.com/other/netbeans-6.5-python-windows.part1.rar
http://manvaputranbp1.persiangig.com/other/netbeans-6.5-python-windows.part2.rar
http://manvaputranbp1.persiangig.com/other/netbeans-6.5-python-windows.part3.rar
http://manvaputranbp1.persiangig.com/other/netbeans-6.5-python-windows.part4.rar

----------


## redhat.developer

با سلام
اگر کسی لینک دانلود Netbeans 7 Mobility Pack رو داره بذاره لطفا.

----------


## saeedIRHA

New JDK 6 Documentation added to my server
http://www.irandev.co.uk/Java/docs/index.html
enjoy ;-)

----------


## reza_e13

دوستان netbeans  برای نسخه مک رو کسی می تونه اپلود کنه ؟! ممنون میشم.

----------


## saeedIRHA

> دوستان netbeans  برای نسخه مک رو کسی می تونه اپلود کنه ؟! ممنون میشم.


ضمن تبريک سال نو، فايل مورده نظر رو برات upload کردم;
NetBeans 6.5.1 Installer for Mac OS X/English (en)
netbeans-6.5.1-ml-macosx.dmg (193.3 MB)
MD5: ab1bb43676099d3a5a4bd16b4480083e

----------


## mosleh246

> خوب دوستان اینم لینک دانلود NetBeans IDE 7.0M1 برای راحتی کار چون حجمش زیاد بود فایل اصلی رو به 11 فایل کوچگتر تقسیم کردم و آپلود کردم کافیه 11 تا رو بگیرید و بقیه داستان....
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUSVQ0UH
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3CDZQR0C
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7RXXEPFR
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AUG4W7X6
> ...


با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز اگه ممکنه توی یه سرور دیگه آپ کنید چون اینو ایران بسته
*مشترک گرامي* *دسترسي به اين سايت امکان پذير نميباشد*
*تا کی ما باید از علم دور و محروم باشیم*
*متشکرم
*

----------


## sadyou

سلام
اگه کسي JavaFx 1.2 رو داره یه جايي آپلود کنه تا بتونيم استفاده کنيم
ممنون

----------


## Danial_abdi

سایت راسخون نسخه آخر NetBeans یعنی 6.7.1 به همراه JavaFX را گذاشته است . توضیح کامل در این پست : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=183468

----------


## handinux

سلام دوستان جاوا کار
اگر لطف کنید لینک دانلود java me platform sdk 3.0  روبدون تحریم بزارید یا یه جایی آپلود کنید ممنون می شم.نشد از سان بگیرم با پراکسی

----------


## saeedIRHA

> سلام دوستان جاوا کار
> اگر لطف کنید لینک دانلود java me platform sdk 3.0  روبدون تحریم بزارید یا یه جایی آپلود کنید ممنون می شم.نشد از سان بگیرم با پراکسی


نسخه ویندوزش رو برات اپلود کردم  ;)

http://irandev.co.uk/Downloads/Java/...dk-3_0-win.exe
MD5SUM: 3044e7aa085017be28fa1fdf2237c1c0

----------


## handinux

جدن ممنونم سعید خان!

----------


## unhandled_event

سلام

دوستانی که وب سرویس کار میکنن از اونجاییکه از  JDK 1.6.11  به بعد ورژن فیچرهای وب سرویس بالاتر رفته  update 14 ویندوز رو که بدون محدودیت سان میشه دانلود کرد رو گذاشتم 
شاید بدرد بخوره  لینکهای مربوط به JDK 1.6.17   به تدریج از کار افتادن. امیدوارم این یکی تا چند وقت دیگه پاک نشه 
http://uploading.com/files/74VXA6F4/...-i586.exe.html

این هم JRE 1.6.17
http://rs629.rapidshare.com/files/30...ndows-i586.exe

----------


## saeedIRHA

با سلام؛
سرور رو Update  کردم ، میتونید نسخهی جدید NetBeans 6.8 رو دانلود کنید.
موفق باشد

----------


## mahdi68

سلام دوستان
می دونم این سوالم به اینجا ربطی نداره ولی به نظرم جایی بهتر از اینجا نبود 
این MD5 CheckSum یعنی چی که تو بخش دانلود سایت آقا سعید هست تو خود سایت نتبینز هم دیدم ؟؟؟

----------


## saeedIRHA

این برای این هست که مطمئن بشین file دسکاری یا آلوده نشده و از درست دانلود شدنش مطمئن بشین؛
اطلاعات تکمیلی در مورده MD5Check Sum:   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum

----------


## mahdi68

سلام 
من وقتی وارد این قسمت از سایت میشم 


> http://www.irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html


forbidden میده !!! 


> You don't have permission to access this page on this server.
> *This is maybe because your IP Address is not located in Iran ;-) *


در ضمن میشه خواهش کنم نسخه rpm  واسه لینوکس هایی مثل فدورا هم تو سایتتون بزارین 
متشکرم

----------


## saeedIRHA

> سلام 
> من وقتی وارد این قسمت از سایت میشم 
> forbidden میده !!! 
> در ضمن میشه خواهش کنم نسخه rpm  واسه لینوکس هایی مثل فدورا هم تو سایتتون بزارین 
> متشکرم


این محدودیت رو فعلا ورداشتم ، اما بعضی موقع ها مجبورم بزارم چون خیلی موقع ها از کشورای دیگه سعی میکنن که دانلود کنن،اگر IP تون رو به من بدین ISP تون رو اضافه میکنم به لیستم؛
دقیقن  چه package rpm ی  رو میخواهی ؟ اکثر package ها رو میتونی از خود سایت های لینوکس دانلود کنین به خاطره همین هست که من نزاشتمشون

----------


## mahdi68

متشکر آقا سعید همین فایل های تو سایت دانلود کردم و کار کردن متشکرم از  شما

----------


## trustmiracle

بی زحمت jai  و داکیومنتش رو هم قرار بدین.

----------


## saeedIRHA

با سلام؛
دوستان سرورم رو به روز کردم ، میتونید آخرین نسخهای  Netbeans ، JRE و JDK رو دانلود کنید
http://irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html

موفق باشید  :)

----------


## amirkabeer

با درود

بسیار از کمکی که می کنید سپاسگزارم.
برای آموزش های جدید ارواکل به (java ee 6 (SDK نیاز هست،
من تا نسخه 5 روبرای لینوکس در وبسایت شما دیدم.
اگر ممکن هست ورژن 6 را هم برای لینوکس اضافه کنید.

سپاس

----------


## hasanain

> با سلام؛
> دوستان سرورم رو به روز کردم ، میتونید آخرین نسخهای  Netbeans ، JRE و JDK رو دانلود کنید
> http://irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html
> 
> موفق باشید  :)


اولا تشکر کنم از زحمتی که دوست عزیزمون کشیده اند.
من قبلا دانلود کردم اما جدیدا که میخواهم وارد این لینک شوم چنین پیغامی میدهد:

This is maybe because your IP Address is not located in Iran ;-)

با سایتهایی که مشخص میکنن آی پی کدوم کشوریم بررسی کردم و ایران بود!

----------


## FVVSBN

> با سلام؛
> دوستان سرورم رو به روز کردم ، میتونید آخرین نسخهای Netbeans ، JRE و JDK رو دانلود کنید
> http://irandev.co.uk/Downloads/index.html
> 
> موفق باشید :)


 
سلام.

بابت زحمتتون واقعا ممنون.

من تا الان C#‎ کار کردم... حالا میخوام شروع کنم جاوا کار کنم.

از چیزایی که توی لینک هست کدوما رو نیاز دارم؟

اگه میشه یه توضیح مختصری در مورد اینکه هر کدوم برای چه کاری هستن بدید (توضیح یه خطی یا نیم خطی)

در مورد نصب هم همینطور (البته اگه نصبش قلق خاصی داره)

ممنون.

----------


## ilaali

سلام به همه دوستان و ممنون بابت همه زحماتي كه در اين فروم مي كشيد

 كسي لينك بذاي دانلود Jdeveloper11gR2 داره؟ همينطور كه ميدونيد ديگه نميشه از Oracle مستقيم دانلود كرد

----------


## volkswagen

سلام خدمت دوستان.

من ورژن 7.0.1 Netbeans رو دانلود کردم ، از طرفی آموزش برنامه نویسی موبایل هم دانلود کردم که با ورژن 5.5 توضیح داده.حالا می خوام ببینم بین این دو تا ورژن چقدر تفاوت هست؟ چون می خواستم یک پروژه جدید ایجاد کنم متاسفانه اصلا گزینه های تحت عنوان موبایل داخلش نبود.اسم گزینه تغییر کرده؟



بسیار ممنون.

----------

